# Liste de toutes les applications de l'appstore



## rodrigolo (6 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

voila je suis nouveau sur le forum et je n'ai pas réussi à trouver une réponse à ma question :

j'aimerai savoir s'il existe un moyen de voir toutes les applications de l'appstore, que se soit sur l'iphone ou sur mon PC (itunes ou sites internet).

En effet, sur l'iphone par exemple, si on va dans l'appstore puis dans une catégorie d'application (payantes ou non), on ne verra que 100 applications (en appuyant 4 fois sur "les 25 suivants") et non la totalité des applications de cette catégorie.
Et sur itunes, on ne peut voir que des "nouveautés" ou "top 50" dans l'appstore, sans vraiment les voir toutes...

En gros ma question est de savoir s'il existe un moyen de visualiser toutes les applications de l'appstore.

Voila,

Merci d'avance


----------



## xanadu (6 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour et Bienvenue sur MacG 
La version d'OS 10.6 vient d'évoluer vers 10.6.6 incluant une nouvelle application "App Store" Si cela qui t'intéresse.
Voir "Actu Mac" sur MacG.


----------



## rodrigolo (6 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Mais je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre une chose :
On parle de centaine de milliers d'applications disponibles sur l'AppStore, et pourtant daprès ce que tu dis, il n'existe pas de moyen de lister la totalité de ces applications.

Je prend un exemple, si un jeux est présent dans la liste des applications sur l'iphone sur l'Appstore catégories jeux, et que 2 semaines plus tard il n'y est plus car trop ancien, je n'ai aucun moyen de le retrouver autre qu'avec son nom exact dans le champs recherche ?

N'existe t il pas un moyen pour voir ces centaines de milliers d'applications annoncées partout sur internet?


----------

